# The Wild Chickens of Kauai



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

The Wild Chickens of Kauai



> If you\'ve ever been to the Hawaiian Island of Kauai, chances are good that you got to meet, or at least hear, the self-appointed avian mascot of the island. Although the state bird of Hawaii is the Nene, or Hawaiian Goose, it is joked that the true state bird, at least on Kauai, is the wild chicken. No matter where you go, wild chickens are a common sight. They are reputed to be bold in their actions and fearless of mankind, ambushing tourists who tread too closely to chicks and stealing...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## cindlady2 (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a friend that lives on Keaau, Hawaii and all but the ones he raised there were wild. They just started coming into his yard so he started feeding them then built a coop. He has about 40 or so now. All from wild stock.


----------

